# City of Macau



## cookie-rolls (Jul 7, 2007)

Macau Peninsula

View from Jialin Mountain by kore.yang, on Flickr

Macau Panorama 2010 by Jason , Houlok Lei, on Flickr

Macao Sunset by EVIL LIVE, on Flickr

early evening, looking west from Macau Science Center by Ahia, on Flickr

Downtown Macau by possfpiano, on Flickr

downtown san malo by barngurl14, on Flickr

澳門米高梅酒店 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

Macau by bastomat, on Flickr

WTC, Macau by bastomat, on Flickr

reflections of Macau city by inail1972, on Flickr

Good evening Macau  by A' s, on Flickr

西式風格建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Old Church by DjDATZ, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

 澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

 澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

 澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

 澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

 澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

 澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門的建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

西式風格建築 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

东望洋灯塔 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

聖若瑟修院聖堂  by huaihaichan, on Flickr

IMG_3495 by rybchen, on Flickr

大堂前地 by JaniceTsai, on Flickr

西望洋山山頂的主教山教堂 by 小卡, on Flickr

Church of Our Lady of Penha...... 西望洋聖堂 by Rosanna Leung, on Flickr

Our Lady Of Penha Church by IvanTheFlickr, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

澳門印象 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

Taipa Island

Bridge to Taipa, Macau by DjDATZ, on Flickr

升 | Raise by b.cx, on Flickr

PICT0011 by Hahnman, on Flickr

Macau, Taipa e Coloane. China by cristinavieira06, on Flickr

Macau 111 by abasto, on Flickr

Macau 110 by abasto, on Flickr

Taipa 2 by han2008, on Flickr

IMG_1237 by Marc Aurel, on Flickr

Taipa, Macau by nonsense bird, on Flickr

IMG_0787 by kenner116, on Flickr

IMG_0780 by kenner116, on Flickr

IMG_0778 by kenner116, on Flickr

IMG_0776 by kenner116, on Flickr

Macau - St. Lawrence's Church by deang0001, on Flickr

Macau - St. Lawrence's Church by deang0001, on Flickr

Cotai

This is Macau by thewamphyri, on Flickr

Taipa Skyline (City of dreams, Venetian, Ponte 16) by photofantast, on Flickr

Venetian Hotel @ Macau by Sandra.Zhang, on Flickr

新豪天地娛樂場 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

威尼斯人渡假村 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

威尼斯人渡假村 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

20110518_HK_43 by oyokuhni, on Flickr

20110518HK_49 by tobey0207, on Flickr

The Venetian - Fogo Samba by Xin Li 88, on Flickr

銀河娛樂度假酒店 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

銀河娛樂度假酒店 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

銀河娛樂度假酒店 by huaihaichan, on Flickr

Coloane Island

漁村小巷 @ 路環, Macau by yiningwang, on Flickr

岸邊@ 路環, Macau by yiningwang, on Flickr

澳門- 路環 by yuenlukluk, on Flickr

路環 by pakpak2015, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the Vegas of the Orient looks awesome.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Yellow Fever said:


> the Vegas of the Orient looks awesome.


I love Macau. It's Brazil meets China meets Las Vegas. Its pretty unique and interesting as well as having a 400 year history.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice set of Macau pics.....:cheers2:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

I've seen pics of Macau before but these are really great! Thanks.


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice pics, Macau is a very interesting city.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome! I love the mix of building styles!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

One of the best of China!
I love this mixed of colonial portuguese architecture with chinese style


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Digerati (Dec 5, 2004)

From 2009


















































































All pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pictures by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

pics by me


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Amazing city! Really beautiful...I love the colonial quarters, well preserved. The skyline is impressive as well


----------

